# Tecumseh carb kit



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know were I can cross reference a Craftsman 9hp tecumseh to get the right carb kit? Model number is 143.009001. Family no. is XTPXS.3182BF. Thanks Bruce


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Go here: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/partsdirect/index.action
Plug in the engine model number (the 143...), and look-up carb. *part *number, usually around ref. # 380.
Take carb. *part *number, go back to main page and plug in carb. number, should give you an IPL (parts break-down) of the carb. with rebuild kit around ref.# 18.
IF Sears doesn't list the carb., take carb. part number and plug it into partstree.com
SEARS USES all OEM part numbers, so if you get the number there and Tecumseh dealer can help you acquire the kit / parts.


----------



## shark (Feb 18, 2008)

*tecumseh carb*

Thanks Paul for your help. Bruce


----------

